# canine caviar vs eagle pack vs regal vs nutrisource?



## patcheeze (Aug 22, 2013)

I am currently thinking about what to feed my pup next month, currently on a mix of acana & orijen, but I think those two are very expensive and too rich in protein (my girl has become super active). Anyone has ever had any experiences with any of this brands? How ill you rate and rank among them?
My girl is either a toy/mini (idk for sure) and is 2.6 kg in weight.

1. Canine caviar grain free puppy dinner
Ingredients
Dehydrated Chicken, Split Pea, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Sun Cured Alfalfa, Menhaden Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Culture, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Culture, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Culture, Sun-Cured Kelp, FOS (prebiotic), Calcium Proteinate, Sodium Chloride, Lecithin, Choline Chloride, Parsley, Fenugreek, Peppermint, Taurine, Selenium, Whole Clove Garlic, Vitamin E, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin C, Papaya, Rose Hips, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Niacin, Beta-Carotene, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin D3, Biotin, Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Vitamin B12, Potassium Proteinate, Folic Acid.

2. Regal puppy bites
Ingredients
Turkey Meal, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Milo, Chicken Fat (Naturally Preserved with
Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Whole Ground Pearled Barley, Whole Ground
Oatmeal, Egg, Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Meal, Natural Flavor, Whole Ground Flax
Seed, Lecithin, Salt, Fish Oil, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Canola
Oil, Propionic Acid, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine, Lactobacillus 
Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Ascorbic Acid. 

3. Eagle pack puppy formula
INGREDIENTS
Chicken Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Pork Meal, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Ground Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Anchovy & Sardine Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Flaxseed, Wheat Germ Meal, Menhaden Fish Oil, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Carrots, Peas, Inulin, DL-Methionine, Vitamins [Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin], Minerals [Zinc Polysaccharide Complex, Iron Polysaccharide Complex, Manganese Polysaccharide Complex, Copper Polysaccharide Complex, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Choline Chloride, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract.


4. Nutri source small medium breed puppy
Ingredients
Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, white rice, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flax seeds, beet pulp-dried, sunflower oil, tomato pomace, natural chicken flavor, dried brewers yeast, potassium chloride, salt, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium yeast), vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), lecithin, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), choline chloride, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract, yeast culture (Saccharomyces cerevisiae), dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation product, dried Bacillus subtillis fermentation product.

Btw do you guys think its is worth changing from acana pacifica to any of the abovementioned brands? My considerations would revolve around the price and the overall quality ( whether the price worths the benefit it provides or not)

Thanks!!! :angel2:


----------

